# Question



## Mielle (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi,
I started Uber right before christmas and bought a new car like 4 days before that. The car is used 95% business. I had driven about 1300 miles by the 31st. What would be the best way to deduct on my taxes? Would it be best to deduct mileage or deduct depreciation on the car for this year and do mileage next year? or what would be best? thanks a lot


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mielle said:


> Hi,
> I started Uber right before christmas and bought a new car like 4 days before that. The car is used 95% business. I had driven about 1300 miles by the 31st. What would be the best way to deduct on my taxes? Would it be best to deduct mileage or deduct depreciation on the car for this year and do mileage next year? or what would be best? thanks a lot


Mileage is usually better for most. Also, if you take actual expenses you can't switch to the mileage method next year with the same car. It's hard to say which is better without looking at your overall tax situation but the odds are that mileage would be best for you this year.


----------

